# Auf Windows-Desktop zugreifen



## chuvak (3. August 2007)

Ich wollte meine Festplatte teilen, doch jetzt lässt sich mein Windows XP nicht mehr hochfahren. Ich hab mir Linux Knoppix runtergeladen und kann jetzt auf meine Festplatte zufreifen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich einige Fotos auf dem Desktop hatte, die ich für die Arbeit brauche. Ich weiss aber nicht, wie ich darauf unter Linux zugreifen soll.
Ich komme zwar auf meine Festplatte, sehe alle Ordner und Dateien, aber finde leider nicht den Desktop (vom Windows).

Ich bitte um Hilfe.

Viel Dank!


----------



## OnlyFoo (3. August 2007)

Win9x: c:\windows\desktop
WinXP/etc: c:\dokumente und einstellungen\dein user\desktop

sonnst hätte auch ein: "find | grep -i desktop" geholfen =)


----------

